# Best pre wash (sprayer)



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

I currently use Af Citrus power £35 for 5L is a bit steep I use a litre a time is there any other similar pre washes the same I have a lance but a pre spray works better for me 

Any other products I could use that are very good cleaners 
Thanks


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Power Maxed TFR and/ or Jet Wash & Wax both work well through a pump sprayer.
Before these I was using VP ANSF but the above seem to do a better job imo.


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

I can defiantly recommend PowerMaxed TFR I use it in the car, oldest lad uses it on his scooter & middle lad says it great on his mountain bike


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

As above, the Power Maxed products are great.

Bilt Hamber Autofoam is half the price and is a fantastic cleaner via pump sprayer or foam lance.


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm going to buy 5 litres from a local supplier thanks guys!


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

GleemSpray said:


> As above, the Power Maxed products are great.
> 
> Bilt Hamber Autofoam is half the price and is a fantastic cleaner via pump sprayer or foam lance.


Tfr works out £16.99 for 5l 
Auto foam is £16 not half price lol


----------



## brutamuk (Oct 19, 2013)

Trade version of Rapid Dirt Shifter by Carplan is available from Halfords labeled as TFR in 5 litre tubs. 3 for 2 at the minute. £13.50 each. £27 for 15 ltrs.

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...goryId=255233&productId=1031199&storeId=10001


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

whiteclio59 said:


> Tfr works out £16.99 for 5l
> Auto foam is £16 not half price lol


Half the price.... of the £35 Citrus Power


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

Bilt Hamber Auto Foam through a sprayer even at the lowest mix of 4% is great. The Power Maxed products are also getting great reviews just now, haven't tried them though, still got loads of Bilt Hamber left.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Power Maxed TFR or Jet Wash & Wax 

Bilt Hamber Autofoam 
Autosmart Hazesafe

All great pre-washes :thumb:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Using a litre at a time on a Clio? No need to use more than 200ml at most on anything like a golf or smaller


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

I used about 750ml on my Mazda 6 last time out and I basically went around the car twice as it was drying out in the wind.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

BH Autofoam for sure.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Power Maxed Jet Wash and Wax


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

Just brought this! 5L TFR power maxed


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm getting really good results with the power maxed tfr. My car is never that dirty but if find it terrific on my kids ones that only ever fer cleaned when they visit the dirt really does run off and the pressure washer removes nearly everything


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

Oldsparky said:


> I'm getting really good results with the power maxed tfr. My car is never that dirty but if find it terrific on my kids ones that only ever fer cleaned when they visit the dirt really does run off and the pressure washer removes nearly everything


I have a auto smart spray bottles what do you use to spray it?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Something like this

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-HAND-...NG-SPRAYING-PUMP-/321416966181#ht_1171wt_1190

Or this

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mesto-Hea...344?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3cdf0b0dc0


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

Demetri said:


> Something like this
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-HAND-...NG-SPRAYING-PUMP-/321416966181#ht_1171wt_1190
> 
> ...


Whats the difference between them both ?


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

I've got a 5l hoselock sprayer does the job well


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

Oldsparky said:


> I've got a 5l hoselock sprayer does the job well


Have you got a link ?


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

whiteclio59 said:


> Have you got a link ?


I've just bought this one, last drop technology and the lance and spray are excellent.

A lot easier to use than my hand held 2ltr sprayer I was using. Reaches the roof and underneath the sills/arches with ease.


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

nbray67 said:


> I've just bought this one, last drop technology and the lance and spray are excellent.
> 
> A lot easier to use than my hand held 2ltr sprayer I was using. Reaches the roof and underneath the sills/arches with ease.


That's exactly the one I've got really pleased with it


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I got this one, which is basically the same model, but has a fancy frame for storing the hose and a pair of scalloped foot plates so you can stand on it when pumping it up !! 

They do work very well and the "last drop" feature is fantastic when you are using pre-wash chems. I also find they pump up much quicker than cheaper makes of garden sprayer as Hozelocks have a decent quality pump.

I make up 3 litres of mix, which is enough to walk around the car twice and cover every inch of it, including the wheel arches and underneath.

Being able to use warm water gives you a big advantage over foam lances I think and you don't have all the foam hanging around.

Bilt Hamber AutoFoam is just fantastic at 7% mix with warm water in this sprayer.


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

I might try a mesto foamer I've give up with the foam lance I get better results with a pre spray prewash


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

whiteclio59 said:


> I might try a mesto foamer I've give up with the foam lance I get better results with a pre spray prewash


I've also given up on the snow foam lance as I found the tfr & garden sprayer was as good and a lot less mess. 
I've recently bought a mesto foamer which I used with the tfr & got great results I now need to try it with the snowfoam.


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

Rob74 said:


> I've also given up on the snow foam lance as I found the tfr & garden sprayer was as good and a lot less mess.
> I've recently bought a mesto foamer which I used with the tfr & got great results I now need to try it with the snowfoam.


Have you got any foam to test?


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

I use VP ANSF

Can be used as SNow foam and pre wash and the dilutions for pre wash are very good! like 20:1 so £35 for 5L will last a long while!

Heard good things about VP Citrus pre wash but the dilutions are worse for that so it goes quicker, and also read that people recommend ANSF more


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

whiteclio59 said:


> Have you got any foam to test?


Yes thanks I've got PowerMaxed snowfoam & some that can with the mesto foamer


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Jonny_R said:


> I use VP ANSF
> 
> Can be used as SNow foam and pre wash and the dilutions for pre wash are very good! like 20:1 so £35 for 5L will last a long while!
> 
> Heard good things about VP Citrus pre wash but the dilutions are worse for that so it goes quicker, and also read that people recommend ANSF more


I read this time after time - 20:1 is a great ratio. But there are loads of products which are 50 or even 100 to 1. When they get mentioned, the majority pay no attention and persist talking about the weaker products. I don't get it.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

adjones said:


> I read this time after time - 20:1 is a great ratio. But there are loads of products which are 50 or even 100 to 1. When they get mentioned, the majority pay no attention and persist talking about the weaker products. I don't get it.


Which products are you talking about?


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

VP ANSF is a great product though! possibly the best pre wash I have used personally.

Only better is AF Citrus Pre wash but just works out too expensive


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

Rob74 said:


> Yes thanks I've got PowerMaxed snowfoam & some that can with the mesto foamer


Lovely!


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

GleemSpray said:


> Which products are you talking about?


Krystal citrus pre and Orchard do one too. There are others if you dig and they are all miles cheaper, per wash, than any of those discussed so far.


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

Would tfr work okay though my cyc foam blaster (hosepipe ) ?


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

adjones said:


> Krystal citrus pre and Orchard do one too. There are others if you dig and they are all miles cheaper, per wash, than any of those discussed so far.


 I cant find any detailed information about the suggested dilution for Krystal Kleens product, but the Orchard one is suggested at 50:1.

Many other products will recommend 50:1 also, but that is usually a qualified statement for work on light traffic dirt; often you need to use a much stronger mix on a really dirty car.

If you look at the pre-mixed sprays by demon shine, muc-off or even power maxed, then I think I am correct in saying they seem to be TFR / APC's diluted at around 50:1 ?

If these products that you suggest will clean a properly dirty car at 50 or 100:1, then you have a valid point, but will they honestly clean a grimy car at those dilutions ?

Most of the ones I have tried seem to need 20:1 or stronger to make any real impact on winter grime.


----------



## MaxolenUK (Aug 22, 2014)

whiteclio59 said:


> Whats the difference between them both ?


The first item is a regular pump up sprayer, not the best one to go for as it's just a basic garden one designed for use with water and plant food. Most tfr's and shampoos are mild to strong Alkaline which will break down the seals. You would be much better spending a bit more on one designed to withstand chemicals as it will work out much cheaper in the long term.

The second item is a foamer. This forces the cleaning product and air through a fine mesh to create a foam which in theory clings to the body of the car and allows greater contact time for the cleaner to moisten and loosen the dirt than the traditional method of squirting on a liquid that runs off in a short time.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

MaxolenUK said:


> The first item is a regular pump up sprayer, not the best one to go for as it's just a basic garden one designed for use with water and plant food. Most tfr's and shampoos are mild to strong Alkaline which will break down the seals. You would be much better spending a bit more on one designed to withstand chemicals as it will work out much cheaper in the long term.
> 
> The second item is a foamer. This forces the cleaning product and air through a fine mesh to create a foam which in theory clings to the body of the car and allows greater contact time for the cleaner to moisten and loosen the dirt than the traditional method of squirting on a liquid that runs off in a short time.


I've just ordered a foamer via your ebay shop:thumb: was goin to try your foam but have about 15 litres of foam already


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

Guys I am confused which Metso should I be ordering ? The 3132FO or the 3132FE. I want a foamer to run Bilt Hamer and Valet pro products through so do I order Acid or Alkaline ?

Thanks for your help


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

rob750 said:


> Guys I am confused which Metso should I be ordering ? The 3132FO or the 3132FE. I want a foamer to run Bilt Hamer and Valet pro products through so do I order Acid or Alkaline ?
> 
> Thanks for your help


I've just bought a 3132 alkaline one for things like citrus pre wash and snow foams and maybe the odd tfr if that helps.


----------

